# ballast



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i need to put a lot of ballast in the back of my truck. i was wondering what a good ballast would be. i want some thing that is small and compact but very heavy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

shanta74;403407 said:


> i want some thing that is small and compact but very heavy.


Lead? 
I used sand bags my self.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Concrete blocks

Bags of sand or salt

Plastic tubs filled with sand

A full V-box

Steel I-beams

and My favorite -

Buckets of Magic Salt


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tractor weights, they even come with a handle on them!


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the help i will probely use sand bags since they are easy to move on and off considering i use my truck to haul scrap steel to the recycling centers and cars to the junkyard and also im joing to use it to plow this year


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

shanta74;403407 said:


> i need to put a lot of ballast in the back of my truck. i was wondering what a good ballast would be. i want some thing that is small and compact but very heavy.


---I Use Concrete Blocks they Weigh 40 lbs each & by placing a Plank in the Rear of Your Wheel wells their Easy to handel--to Put In or Remove--in a Really BAD Deep Storm I fill the Entire Bed & never have had a Problem BALLAST Wise!--OleTower--


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have always used the sand tubes myself, i believe they weigh like 60 pounds each if i remember correctly. something like 4-5 bucks a tube.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am also looking for a good brand of 16.5 inch rim winter tires


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*R U Serious*



shanta74;403517 said:


> thanks for the help i will probely use sand bags since they are easy to move on and off considering i use my truck to haul scrap steel to the recycling centers and cars to the junkyard and also im joing to use it to plow this year


you had the solution all the time.

Lets see ... hum.... pull junk off truck... put sand bags on truck....go plow...pull sand bags off truck...load junk back on truck...go to scrap yard.

got it!!!


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

i don't know pricing where you are, but i can go to most of our local supply yards (stone yards) and load a pickup full for $7 - hand loading, not using their equipmant. they're usually accomodating to contractors in this area. check 'em out in your areas.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

got 2 55 gal plastic barrels fill with water both are around 1200lbs got them like 3 buxs a barrel i stole a one from work that we had degreaser in it


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

LIBERATED !! LIBERATED ! ! Not Stole

Just like we "Liberated" Iraq 

Solid concrete blocks works for me.....especially since they were free.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the help i am going to use sand bags i found a place were i can buy the bags empty and fill them for free at the stone quary that my dad works at
here is a PICTURE OF THE TRUCK[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wet sand will freeze and the tubes will become torpedoes.

You will want to use dried sand and a water proof bag inside of your sand bag.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

THEGOLDPRO;403559 said:


> i have always used the sand tubes myself, i believe they weigh like 60 pounds each if i remember correctly. something like 4-5 bucks a tube.


The problem I found with sand bags is they rot. 1 - 3 seasons and the bags are gone and the sand is everywhere. For me I have no place to dump the junk once that happens. Sooooooo, I've gone to water softener 50# bags. Then in the spring they get walked down to the softener and all is happy.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah....some years ago I got several seasons from tube sand bags, the more recent ones desintegrated in less than one season exposed to the sun.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i work at a school and we just had our flat roof repaired and they took all of the peble stone off that was used for drainage and are giving it to anybody that wants it. i was wondering how that would work in empty sand bags. the stone is smaller than 1a's


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Ole Tower;403541 said:


> ---I Use Concrete Blocks they Weigh 40 lbs each & by placing a Plank in the Rear of Your Wheel wells their Easy to handel--to Put In or Remove--in a Really BAD Deep Storm I fill the Entire Bed & never have had a Problem BALLAST Wise!--OleTower--


thats what im doing this coming season. half cores in the back corners of the bed. one straight up one laying down. tow straight up on the one laying down. another laying down. two more straight up on that one laying down. then one straight up. lined up like that on each side in back corners and i picked up some nice long 5/16 bolts to run through the open core sides to bolt them all togther so they dont move. 
leaves the center and front of the bed open and a opening of about 33" on the tail to still have access to load things (snowblower/sand). 16 of them all together.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

shanta74;405181 said:


> i work at a school and we just had our flat roof repaired and they took all of the peble stone off that was used for drainage and are giving it to anybody that wants it. i was wondering how that would work in empty sand bags. the stone is smaller than 1a's


I don't know why it wouldn't work as ballast.
By-the-way, it's not on the roof for drainage it's there for Ballast.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

When I swap to snow tires.. I just throw my summer tires in the truck bed for ballast. Works fine on my 94 chevy with my snowbear!


----------

